# Funny...thing that come around...go around.



## CrappieKeith (Jun 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;la4ugy0nQkc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=la4ugy0nQkc&feature=plcp[/video]


So it is the Mn. 2012 walleye opener and I have a few buddies with me down on one of Minnesota's best know walleye lakes...Mille Lacs.

As it was we abandoned the hunt for walleyes...you see it also has monster black slab crappies and it was time for them to be caught...so here we were down on the south end of the 132,516 acres..Mn. second largest lake. Well there is this park..Father Hennipen and it has a fishing dock. Well here is this lil gal...maybe 4 or 5 years of age..her name is Libby. Well she's got this monster 28" walleye on her little rod. Her dad is hunched over her helping the tyke. He say's hey...got a net. Well that was all the invite I needed to jump into action.

I helped net it and pics were taken...we shot a bit of video too for them to have to go along with her story...

So that was like almost 2 months ago...I get a call from Libby's mom. Amy is asking...can I guide her hubby and dad over Father's day weekend?

All I'm saying is that it is funny how things work out when you are just there to help.
Well maybe not he-he funny but there is a plan...I needed the guide fee right now..God does really take care of us.

..and Libby well she is still talking about catching that lunker.
Here's Libby....
Libby's monster walleye.wmv - YouTube


----------



## greendohn (Jun 13, 2012)

Fishing is good for the heart. 

Helping others can be better for the heart.

That's great,CrappieKieth. You took what would have been a broken line and an "Aww man, we lost it" moment to a "landed fish" AND got it on film!! 

Good for you, man, really. Hopefully the "fishin' Gods" will return it to you many times over.


----------



## CrappieKeith (Jun 13, 2012)

If you listen closely..I think it was Abby shrieking with excitement...I know I was all caught up in getting my boat to her and the net under that walleye to know for sure.

With Abby's walleye there are 5 people that have caught personal bests with me although I had nothing to do with her hooking that fish this year so far.

I still get jazzed every time I watch that video...it has to be one of the coolest things that has happened for me this year.


----------



## crowhorse67 (Jun 13, 2012)

Way to go CK 

One person's small act of of kindness is another person's memory of monumental greatness....

Memories for a lifetime and sometimes friends too are made by lending a helping hand to someone you don't know.


----------

